# What is this???



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

found it inside the tank..


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

It looks like a Hydra but only hydras are microscopic.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

NO IDEA...I have never seen anything like that. Is it free floating or swimming?

ANy more pics or vid?


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

I cant video tape it. It is really small. I can only get a picture of it when I turn on the MACRO on my cam. I was looking at it for a while to see if it would move and I just saw some little tentacle-like piece move in and out of the bottom. In-between the 4 legs. What could it be???

it is just stuck against the glass as pictured.. pretty wierd..


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

bustersmom said:


> I cant video tape it. It is really small. I can only get a picture of it when I turn on the MACRO on my cam. I was looking at it for a while to see if it would move and I just saw some little tentacle-like piece move in and out of the bottom. In-between the 4 legs. What could it be???
> 
> it is just stuck against the glass as pictured.. pretty wierd..


SOrry I cant help. Hopefully someone else will chime in within the next 24 hours.
Just get it out of there now.

By the way, nice dog in your avatar. I cant tell but is that a Neo?


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

notaverage said:


> I cant video tape it. It is really small. I can only get a picture of it when I turn on the MACRO on my cam. I was looking at it for a while to see if it would move and I just saw some little tentacle-like piece move in and out of the bottom. In-between the 4 legs. What could it be???
> 
> it is just stuck against the glass as pictured.. pretty wierd..


SOrry I cant help. Hopefully someone else will chime in within the next 24 hours.
Just get it out of there now.

By the way, nice dog in your avatar. I cant tell but is that a Neo?
[/quote]








pitbull terrier. I almost wish she was a neo.. I love big dogs..

I hope someone can help ....


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I just read up and found out that hydras can be as long as 30 mm so maybe that is what you have. I don't know how it would have gotten there but they are pretty common in swamps and ponds.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

bustersmom said:


> I cant video tape it. It is really small. I can only get a picture of it when I turn on the MACRO on my cam. I was looking at it for a while to see if it would move and I just saw some little tentacle-like piece move in and out of the bottom. In-between the 4 legs. What could it be???
> 
> it is just stuck against the glass as pictured.. pretty wierd..


SOrry I cant help. Hopefully someone else will chime in within the next 24 hours.
Just get it out of there now.

By the way, nice dog in your avatar. I cant tell but is that a Neo?
[/quote]








pitbull terrier. I almost wish she was a neo.. I love big dogs..

I hope someone can help ....
[/quote]

Looking good! I have an AMerican BUlldog. There are a lot of Bully breed owners on this site as well.


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

I threw in some abalone yesterday. I was making a seafood stew and had some leftover pieces so I threw them in. It originally came frozen whole without the shell. Could it have come from that??? Frozen abalone?? I am not sure how long its been in the tank but I just noticed it today.

A few months ago, I threw in a crayfish I found on my patio (my backyard has a man-made lake). 
Almost 8 months ago, I threw in some smelt I caught when I went fishing...

Should I do some kind of treatment for the tank??


----------



## Dorkhedeos (May 8, 2007)

You must have some luckyass fish to be feeding it abalone


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

Dorkhedeos said:


> You must have some luckyass fish to be feeding it abalone


lol they are still bloated from yesterdays meal. Swimming around like fat turkeys..


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Sure as hell looks like a hydra to me!

Amazing... I've only seen pictures of hydras, never seen one live.

I have never had any experience with them, but if they're anything like planaria and such (which I highly suspect they are...) they can be gotten rid of by doing some good vacuuming, water changes (no more than 50% at a time...) and increasing the temperature to the mid to upper 80s for a few days.

Personally, I'm avidly against adding chemicals and "medicines" to aquarium water.
I'd strongly recommend the action I suggested before you go adding anything to the tank.

It is impossible to add "medicines" (and I enquote that word for a reason) to your fishs' water without adversely affecting your fish to some degree.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Sure as hell looks like a hydra to me!
> 
> Amazing... I've only seen pictures of hydras, never seen one live.
> 
> ...


i totally agree, with the exception of treating internal parasites (and de-chlorinator), i use no chemicals. 
i would follow p mans advice to get rid of the hydra, with thorough gravel vac, and high temp.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm about 99% sure it's a Hydra. I remember looking at them under a microscope in Biology in high school. Never saw one that big before though. If I remember right they're basically a sponge with tentacles so it's probably not harmful to your P's. Nifty little tank mate you've got there.


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

Dorkhedeos said:


> You must have some luckyass fish to be feeding it abalone


abalone is TASTY! my first inclination when i viewed the pic was a hydra. i googled it but only came up with anatomy of, and pic. not much beyond that..


----------

